# Ladybug Walking stick



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Walking stick, eucalyptus, which I did to offer to my aunt, a big fond of hiking and loves ladybugs.

Vara de caminhada de Eucalipto, que eu fiz para oferecer à minha tia, uma grande apreciadora das caminhadas e adora joaninhas.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick! Very nice proportions. I like the curve at the top and nice job on the decorations.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Fine work! I'm sure your aunt loved it.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

